# CPU Cooler/Fan



## Joe1888 (Dec 21, 2010)

Id like to replace the standard cpu fan that i have at the moment,can anyone recommend some good ones for Intel Core 2 Quad CPU Q9550 @ 2.83GHz,id like to keep the cpu low temp as poosible without going water cooled.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Depends on your budget and size of the case. Zalman and Coolermaster make great cpu heatsinks and fans
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065


----------



## Joe1888 (Dec 21, 2010)

got a antec 900 case mate,so theres a fair bit space


----------



## Joe1888 (Dec 21, 2010)

Am thinking about getting this

http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Comp...ter+V6+GT+PWM+CPU+Air+Cooler+?productId=41372

Do you think it will be a straight fit for spec below 


Intel 2 Quad CPU Q9550 @ 2.83GHz,Asus Rampage Formula (Intel X48),Antec 900 case


----------



## Joe1888 (Dec 21, 2010)

or 
[url]http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Fans%2C+Heatsinks%2C+Coolers/CPU+Coolers/Noctua+NH-D14+Dual+Radiator+and+Fan+CPU+Cooler+?productId=41109[/URL]

not sure if it would fit though


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

either one will fit. The heatsink on the north bridge and mosfets are a bit tall but it should fit.

Noctua makes great cpu coolers but a bit overpriced IMO


----------



## Joe1888 (Dec 21, 2010)

ok mate ive had a standard cooler in for a while and i need to upgrade badly,id be willing to spend that kind of money if it will make a good difference compared to the cooler ive got,you have seen what id pay,what would you buy, is it worth spending all that or can i get something just as good for less?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

The coolermaster one will work just fine. The fans noctua uses are the best but they do come at a price, as far as performance...The Noctua might work a little better maybe a difference of +-3c. 

But dont rule out coolermaster they make some great ones as well.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Are you experiencing heat problems? The OEM CPU cooler should be sufficient if there is proper case airflow, no dust buildup, no OC and sufficient power.


----------



## stringcheese166 (Nov 27, 2009)

here is a really good one i plan on getting
Newegg.com - Thermaltake Frio Overclocking-Ready Intel Core i7 (six-core ready) & i5 Compatible Five 8mm Heatpipes Dual 120mm Fans Intel & AMD Universal CPU Cooler CLP0564


----------

